# Mozzarella Stuffed Meatballs



## Sammyk (Jun 28, 2013)

Dinner tonight!

Mozzarella Stuffed Meatballs!!!
Ingredients:
1 lb ground beef
1 lb ground pork or mild Italian sausage
1 cup breadcrumbs
1 TBSP Italian seasoning
3 eggs
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 lb mozzarella, cut into cubes
Olive Oil
Marinara (jar or homemade)

Directions:
In a large bowl mix beef and everything else up to the pepper. Form into 2" balls. Press a cheese cube in the middle and seal the meat around it.
Heat 1/2" olive oil in a large skillet. Brown meatballs and then set aside on plate.

Pour marinara sauce into pan; bring to a simmer. Add meatballs and simmer until cooked through, about 30 minutes.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 28, 2013)

dang that sounds good, sammyk...
maybe ill do that one sunday.


----------



## Julie (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Sammyk, I'm definetly going to make this.


----------

